# Dark Souls: PC-Spieler proben den Aufstand gegen Games for Windows Live



## SebastianThoeing (12. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dark Souls: PC-Spieler proben den Aufstand gegen Games for Windows Live* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Dark Souls: PC-Spieler proben den Aufstand gegen Games for Windows Live


----------



## hippie25 (12. April 2012)

Petition hier, Petition da .. oh man


----------



## Enisra (12. April 2012)

hippie25 schrieb:


> Petition hier, Petition da .. oh man


 
Wenn die Klügeren nachgeben, beginnt die Herrschaft der Dummen


----------



## Lordex (12. April 2012)

hippie25 schrieb:


> Petition hier, Petition da .. oh man


 
Zumindest VERSUCHEN die Leute sich zu wehren!!!


----------



## AMCDuke (12. April 2012)

Ich denk ich starte ne Petition gegen die Petition!


----------



## Aizen (12. April 2012)

hippie25 schrieb:


> Petition hier, Petition da .. oh man


 
Jap lass uns einfach die Scheiße fresse...
Aber klar...dir ist es bestimmt egal, dass gfwl in vielen Ländern nicht unterstütz wird


----------



## jcanders (12. April 2012)

Vielleicht geht der Hersteller einen Kompromiss ein:
Steam UND Windows Live 

GFWL ist echt eine Plage, bei den paar von meinen Spielen, die GFWL voraussetzen, hatte ich (gefühlt) die meisten Probleme damit und nicht mit den Spielen an sich.


----------



## shakethatthing (12. April 2012)

Ich kanns verstehen. Ist schön wenn GfWL mal eben die 20 Stunden Arkham City Savegames schreddert. Oder der totale Unsinn das Savegames verschlüsselt sind und erst nutzbar sind wenn man sich bei GfWL anmeldet.
Von den diversen Problemen die der Client bei gewissen Hardwaresetups macht will ich garnicht anfangen...

Ich würde mich ja freuen wenn MS eine Alternative zu Steam auf die Beine stellen würde aber daran haben sie offensichtlich kein Interesse. Abers kann ich mir den Zustand von GfWL nicht erklären. Sogar EA hat es geschafft aus dem Stehgreif eine bessere Plattform zu schustern.


----------



## Jackm (12. April 2012)

GfWL ist der schlimmste Kopierschutz den es gibt. Wenn die das Spiel nicht mit Origin oder Steam raushauen, dann wird es nicht von mir gekauft. Fertig.


----------



## Meckermann (12. April 2012)

"Empfohlen wird Steam, das sei deutlich weniger aufdringlich"

Das ist leider nicht wahr, sind beide ungefähr gleich lästig mit Autoupdates, Kontenerstellung usw. und von GfWL sieht man sogar weniger während des Spiels bzw. dem Starten des Spiels.
Hintergrund dürfte wohl eher die weitere Verbeitung von Steam sein und dass sich damit die meisten schon abgefunden haben. Also wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera habe, verzichte ich lieber ganz...


----------



## Mendos (12. April 2012)

"Hackt mir nicht die Hand ab, nehmt lieber meinen Fuß!" 

Jetzt fordern Spieler schon, ein Spiel statt mit dem einem DRM es mit einem anderen DRM zu verdongeln. Ich glaub's nicht ...
Wie wär's, das Spiel einfach komplett ohne das DRM-Gedöns zu veröffentlichen?


----------



## rohan123 (12. April 2012)

Hab immer schon gesagt, dass Steam super ist. Es ist handlich, unkompliziert, nicht aufdringlich, hat ein edles, unauffälliges und übersichtliches Design, wird oft gewartet, und hat einen tollen und flott einzuschaltenden Offline-Modus. Herz was willst du mehr: Steam!


----------



## billy336 (12. April 2012)

die immer mit ihren petitionen^^


----------



## Tut_Ench (12. April 2012)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Hab immer schon gesagt, dass Steam super ist. Es ist handlich, unkompliziert, nicht aufdringlich, hat ein edles, unauffälliges und übersichtliches Design, wird oft gewartet, und hat einen tollen und flott einzuschaltenden Offline-Modus. Herz was willst du mehr: Steam!


 
Das Einzige, was mich an Steam stört ist, dass man erst online sein muss, um den Offlinemodus zu initialisieren, d.h. wenn man mal plötzlich kein internet hat, ist man am Ars**, weil Steam kein Spiel startet. Gleiches gilt, wenn man im Onlinemodus ist und der Steamserver wegraucht, dann macht man meistens auch ein langes Gesicht.
Aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung springt Origin deutlich einfacher und komfortabler in den Offlinemodus, als Steam.


Aber zum Thema:

Ich dachte die hätten das ganze Games for Windows live for einiger Zeit eingestampft, weil es einfach zu unhandlich war und kaum ein Entwickler es effektiv genutzt hat.


----------



## Paraciel (12. April 2012)

Mendos schrieb:


> "Hackt mir nicht die Hand ab, nehmt lieber meinen Fuß!"
> 
> Jetzt fordern Spieler schon, ein Spiel statt mit dem einem DRM es mit einem anderen DRM zu verdongeln. Ich glaub's nicht ...
> Wie wär's, das Spiel einfach komplett ohne das DRM-Gedöns zu veröffentlichen?



...was leider nicht passieren wird. Von daher wäre ich dann doch lieber für den Fuß  
Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Ich kann rohan123 eigentlich nur zustimmen. Von  allen vier großen DRM-Plattformen hat sich Steam bei mir als leiseste  und unauffälligste erwiesen und ist irgendwie doch ganz komfortabel  (Autopatches, anyone?)


----------



## N7ghty (12. April 2012)

Mendos schrieb:


> "Hackt mir nicht die Hand ab, nehmt lieber meinen Fuß!"
> 
> Jetzt fordern Spieler schon, ein Spiel statt mit dem einem DRM es mit einem anderen DRM zu verdongeln. Ich glaub's nicht ...
> Wie wär's, das Spiel einfach komplett ohne das DRM-Gedöns zu veröffentlichen?


 Dass die Entwickler das nicht tun, ist klar. Hier gehts einfach nur darum, das kleinere Übel für das größere einzutauschen, aber ist doch mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Disascho (12. April 2012)

Mendos schrieb:


> "Hackt mir nicht die Hand ab, nehmt lieber meinen Fuß!"
> 
> Jetzt fordern Spieler schon, ein Spiel statt mit dem einem DRM es mit einem anderen DRM zu verdongeln. Ich glaub's nicht ...
> Wie wär's, das Spiel einfach komplett ohne das DRM-Gedöns zu veröffentlichen?


 
hast den sinn scheinbar nicht ganz verstanden. Es geht hauptsächlich um die onlinekomponente, da ist steam besser für geeignet als der lag mist den G4WL im MP nur zustande bringt.


----------



## smooth1980 (12. April 2012)

Ich bin für Steam .Ohne G4WL das brauch immer ewig zum einloggen bei Spielstart der Mist.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (12. April 2012)

Also ich empfinde GfWL etwas schlanker als Steam, ohne diesen ganze Community-Gedöhns, News, etc. und das da was laggt habe ich auch bisher nicht festgestellt. Steam ist zwar an sich das bessere Tool, aber GfWL ist mir lieber als Origin. Kann den Ärger um GfWL nicht verstehen, eher wenns Origin wäre ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2012)

Wie wäre es ganz ohne DRM Kopierschutz? Bei Rayman Origins und Deponia gings doch auch


----------



## MisterSmith (12. April 2012)

Mir wäre GfWL 1000 mal lieber als Steam. Da besteht wenigstens die Chance, es auch ohne Online-Aktivierung installieren zu können.


----------



## Pinocchi0 (12. April 2012)

Steam oder Origin....wobei mir Steam um einiges lieber wäre. Wollte mich bei Origin vorerst auf FIFA und BF3 beschränken.
Hab mir dazumals auch GTA4 ein zweites mal gekauft für Steam und die GfWL-DVDs im Schrank verrotten lassen....


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (12. April 2012)

Jaja ... macht ne Petition ...


----------



## ElKodo (12. April 2012)

VirtuallYBanisheD schrieb:


> Jaja ... macht ne Petition ...


 
ohnoes, ein konsolero... immernoch betrübt, dass die PCler extra content bekommen?
oder was ist der grund, warum du hier so rumstänkerst?

ne petition ist eine der wenigen sinnvollen dinge, die spieler benutzen können, um entwickler von welchen plänen auch immer abzubringen oder umzustimmen... bist du etwa auch gegen demonstrationen?

T_T


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (12. April 2012)

Es gibt einen Grund, warum GfWL der größte scheiß ist. Bitte sehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyrex (12. April 2012)

Ich nehme an das G4WL System dient auch dazu, am PC durchzusetzen, das man pro Charakter nur ein einziges Save hat. Das ist eine bewusste Designentscheidung.

Aber für PCler ist es sicher ungewohnt, ein 100h Rollenspiel mit einem einzigen Save.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. April 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Grund, warum GfWL der größte scheiß ist. Bitte sehr:...


 GfWL hat ein paar Macken, aber die hat Steam wohl auch:


> Just Uninstalled Steam and Reinstalled it (*7 hour* Process) And I am still having the same issue.
> *Had to copy my Left 4 Dead 2 maps and such and Star trek and Dod* 31 gb
> Reinstalled on a empty 500 gig hard drive.
> This is a ongoing Issue for atleast* 2 months* now.


Steam/Options/Voice - Steam Users' Forums

Nach der Installation von Bioshock 2(durchgespielt, konnte nach dem Starten immer spielen, niemals ein Problem welches mich daran hinderte), habe ich ca. 30 Sekunden für GfWL gebraucht.


----------



## Kazujagp (13. April 2012)

Steam, Origin oder GFWL ist doch eigentlich egal. online zwang hat man bei allen games.

und bei Batman oder Bioshock hat es auch niemanden so wirklich interessiert


----------



## Enisra (13. April 2012)

Fyrex schrieb:


> Ich nehme an das G4WL System dient auch dazu, am PC durchzusetzen, das man pro Charakter nur ein einziges Save hat. Das ist eine bewusste Designentscheidung.
> 
> Aber für PCler ist es sicher ungewohnt, ein 100h Rollenspiel mit einem einzigen Save.


 
Das ist Blödsinn, denn zum einem ist das eher vom Spiel und nicht von der Plattform abhängig und zum anderen werden bei Steam die Speicherstände in die Cloud nicht ausgelagert sondern kopiert 
Zumal man den Onlinezwang auch einfach umgehen kann -> Offline gehen


----------



## MisterSmith (13. April 2012)

Kazujagp schrieb:


> Steam, Origin oder GFWL ist doch eigentlich egal. online zwang hat man bei allen games.


Nein, hat man nicht, bei Bioshock 2 war ich nicht einmal Online und das hatte GfWL.


----------



## BJubilee (13. April 2012)

Sollte sich an Games for Windows Live nicht irgendetwas geändert haben, dann besteht doch eigentlich die Möglichkeit ein Offline-Konto zu erstellen ohne jemals im Internet zu sein ...


----------



## Disascho (13. April 2012)

was bringt das wenn man online sein muss um speichern zu können? ^^


----------



## MisterSmith (13. April 2012)

Disascho schrieb:


> was bringt das wenn man online sein muss um speichern zu können? ^^


 Also ich konnte Offline speichern, aber anscheinend andere nicht?
Bioshock 2: Speichern nur mit Windows Live Verbindung - GameParents.de e.V. Forum

Ich hab die Netzverbindung natürlich vor dem Starten des Spiels immer deaktiviert, mit Rechtsklick auf das Netzwerk-Icon in der Taskleiste und deaktivieren gewählt.


----------



## Michaelthorton (13. April 2012)

Ich verstehe diese ganze Aufregung wegen GFWL nicht. Es besteht nämlich die Möglichkeit ein OFFLINE-Konto zu erstellen, das Spiel speichert dann Fortschritte,  verzeichnet aber keine Achievments.Außerdem kann man sich einmal mit seinem Tag einloggen und dann im OFFLINE-Modus speichern und spiele.
Also von welchem ONLINE-ZWANG redet Ihr hier.


----------



## Disascho (13. April 2012)

es geht aber bei der peition nicht primär um leute die offline spielen wollen. Dark Souls hat eine online MP komponente und sowas in verbindung mit G4WL ist eine zumutung. Die leute wollen es online spielen, aber vernünftig mit einer plattform die auch funktioniert wie sie soll - steam


----------



## Rabowke (13. April 2012)

Michaelthorton schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese ganze Aufregung wegen GFWL nicht. Es besteht nämlich die Möglichkeit ein OFFLINE-Konto zu erstellen, das Spiel speichert dann Fortschritte,  verzeichnet aber keine Achievments.Außerdem kann man sich einmal mit seinem Tag einloggen und dann im OFFLINE-Modus speichern und spiele.
> Also von welchem ONLINE-ZWANG redet Ihr hier.


Achievements werden auch bei einem Offline Konto errungen und vermerkt. Die Achievements werden dann mit Live abgeglichen sobald das Programm bzw. Spiel Online geht.

Aber die Frage bzgl. Online-Zwang hab ich mir auch gestellt ... das Einzige, was mir spontan einfallen würde, wäre die einmalige Aktivierung beim Kauf des Spiels.

Mein letztes GfWL Spiel war Batman:AC. Verwendet SecuROM als DVD basierenden Kopierschutz, keine Ahnung ob SecuROM "online" sein will / muss beim ersten Start, mein PC ist immer Online.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. April 2012)

Disascho schrieb:


> es geht aber bei der peition nicht primär um leute die offline spielen wollen. Dark Souls hat eine online MP komponente und sowas in verbindung mit G4WL ist eine zumutung. Die leute wollen es online spielen, aber vernünftig mit einer plattform die auch funktioniert wie sie soll - steam


 Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind das lediglich Kommentare von anderen Spielern die hinterlassen wurden. Diese würden mir nur die Stimmung kaputt machen, wo gibt es bitte eine Petition für GfWL?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. April 2012)

Solange es möglich ist seine Spiele unbegrenzt zu installieren / aktivieren (zur Not hat EA hat das Deauthorisations-Tool zur Verfügung gestellt) und kein permanenter Online-Zwang gefordert wird, sehe ich ehrlich gesagt das Problem nicht.
Bis dato habe ich nur bei Ubisoft einen Account angelegt, und komme damit zurecht. Beim Rest was ich mir bisher so gekauft war es nie nötig mich irgendwo anzumelden oder mir eine zusätzliche Software anbinden zu lassen.

Finde viele Widerständler bauschen solche Sachen stärker auf als wirklich nötig ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ..., mein PC ist immer Online.


 Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein...doch, ich will, sorry. 
Welchen ISP hast du, der dir das vertraglich garantiert? Den nehme ich dann auch. Und selbst wenn dein PC ununterbrochen online wäre, hilft dir das rein gar nichts wenn an der anderen Ende der Leitung "Funkstille" herrscht.


----------



## Rabowke (13. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein...doch, ich will, sorry.
> Welchen ISP hast du, der dir das vertraglich garantiert? Den nehme ich dann auch. Und selbst wenn dein PC ununterbrochen online wäre, hilft dir das rein gar nichts wenn an der anderen Ende der Leitung "Funkstille" herrscht.


Ich glaub du hast die Aussage 'falsch' interpretiert. Ich meinte damit, dass ich bei Batman:AC nicht mit 100% Gewissheit sagen kann, dass man es komplett "offline" spielen kann ... d.h. also ohne einmal Online gewesen sein zu aktivieren, zu starten und dann zu spielen.

Fakt ist: Games for Windows Live bietet ohne Probleme einen Offlinemodus, d.h. das dürfte ohne Probleme klappen ohne Aktivierung. Allerdings bin ich mir bei SecuROM nicht sicher.

D.h. ich meinte damit nicht, dass meine VDSL50 Leitung eine 100% "Online"verfügbarkeit hat ... das wäre gerade im Endkundenbereich utopisch. Dein Argument mit den "anderen Ende der Leitung" ist übrigens mein Hauptargument *gegen* Steam und andere Onlineanbieter.

Darum hab ich mir auch LoG bei gog.com gekauft ... nicht ohne Grund mach ich hier Werbung ohne Ende für gog.com.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...


 In dem Artikel habe ich nichts über Securom gelesen, ist das bei Dark Souls schon sicher oder beziehst du das jetzt auf Batman:AC?

Und ich dachte mir schon, dass du es nicht so gemeint hattest, sondern mehr dass du nicht die Internet-Verbindung trennst, obwohl ich mir durch diesen -> am Ende des Satzes nicht ganz sicher war. Entschuldige bitte, war zudem extrem kleinlich von mir, gibt aber nicht wenige die tatsächlich so denken und es auch so äußern.


----------



## Exar-K (13. April 2012)

GfWL ist ganz großer Käse. Ich durfte mich kürzlich wieder damit rumärgern bei Bulletstorm.
Es ist kein Stück besser geworden seit meinen Ausflügen mit Bioshock 2 oder Arkham Asylum.
Jede Menge Fehler, Instabilitäten, Verbindungsprobleme, kaputte Savegames, Aktivierungsorgien, fehlender Komfort, usw.
Dieses Tool ist einfach eine Katastrophe und je eher es von der Bildfläche verschwindet, desto glücklicher werde ich sein.


----------



## Rabowke (13. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> ...


Pfft ... und sowas ernenn *ich* zum CO!  



Spass beiseite, GfWL mag vieles sein ... aber definitiv nicht instabil und/oder hat es Probleme mit der Verbindung. Es ist der gleiche Dienst, im Sinne von Server, wie Live für die 360. Gäbe es diese Probleme, hätte MS in der Tat ein Problem.

Was stimmt und das kritisier ich seit Jahren: warum wird GfWL nicht so wie Live aufgebaut? Demos, XBLA, Indie-Summer etc.pp. ... das Ding ist auf der 360 super erfolgreich und prall gefüllt mit Features. GfWL hingegen gammelt vor sich hin und wird mehr als Stiefmütterlich behandelt seitens MS.

Das Angebot von GfWL ist im Vergleich zum Live Gegenstück einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Exar-K (13. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Spass beiseite, GfWL mag vieles sein ... aber definitiv nicht instabil und/oder hat es Probleme mit der Verbindung. Es ist der gleiche Dienst, im Sinne von Server, wie Live für die 360. Gäbe es diese Probleme, hätte MS in der Tat ein Problem.


 Das sind halt die Erfahrungen, die ich schon mit mehreren Spielen unter GfWL gemacht habe. Mag sein, dass es auf der XBox anders läuft, da sag ich ja nix gegen.
Im Grunde ist es immer eine Lotterie, ob es denn überhaupt funktioniert. Ich starte ein Spiel (zuletzt eben Bulletstorm über Steam) und nach den ganzen Logos und im Hauptbildschirm kommt dann nach ~1 Min. die Verbindungsanzeige rechts unten und danach das "Angemeldet als blabla". Manchmal dauert das aber auch mal 2-3 Minuten, bis GfWL endlich meint sich connecten zu müssen. Manchmal auch 5 Min. oder gar nicht. Und vorher spielen ist nicht.
Selbst wenn ich diesen Marketplace vorher starte und damit quasi schon eingeloggt sein müsste bei GfWL, wollen sich die entsprechenden Spiele nach Spielstart nochmal bei meinem GfWL-Account anmelden. 
Wenn man den Client beenden will, passiert dies stets mit einem Error (sofern er sich nicht schon während des Spiels verabschiedet hat).

Und das ist durchgängig so gewesen, schon bei Arkham Asylum und Bioshock 2. Mit allen anderen Problemen, die ich mit GfWL hatte, fange ich gar nicht erst an. Das würde ewig dauern.

Vielleicht sollte ich das Konto auch mal testweise in dieses Offline-Gedöns umwandeln, aber das kann ja nicht die Lösung sein. Außerdem wären die Online-Komponenten der Spiele dann etwas schwierig zu nutzen.


----------



## Rabowke (13. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das sind halt die Erfahrungen, die ich schon mit mehreren Spielen unter GfWL gemacht habe.


Wie bereits oben erwähnt: ich spreche auch von GfWL. 

Ich hab folgende Spiele unter GfWL gespielt und hatte bislang absolut keine Probleme:
Gears of War
Kane & Lynch
Universe at War
Fallout 3
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition Colonies Edition
Batman:AA & AC
Dirt 2 + 3
Resident Evil 5
Dawn of War II inkl. aller AddOns
Bioshock II
GTA IV ( ohne AddOns )

Das sind jetzt die Spiele, die mir ad hoc einfallen die auch wirklich Live Unterstützung, sprich Erfolge, haben. Des Weiteren verstehe ich dein Anmeldeproblem nicht. 

Ich starte meine Spiele und werde automatisch, ohne das es eine Interaktion meinerseits erfordert, eingeloggt. Man sieht bzw. hört nur das kleine Popup, das war's.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich das Konto auch mal testweise in dieses Offline-Gedöns umwandeln, aber das kann ja nicht die Lösung sein. Außerdem wären die Online-Komponenten der Spiele dann etwas schwierig zu nutzen.


 Es ist jetzt schon etwas her, aber so einen richtigen Account mit E-Mail Adresse usw. musste ich für GfWL gar nicht erstellen. Habe einfach in dem GfWL-Menü im Spiel ein Lokales Konto erstellt.
Man muss halt vorher nur daran denken die Netzwerkverbindung zu trennen, vor dem installieren und auch vor jedem Start des Spiels. 

Jedenfalls ging es bei mir so, kam zwar auch eine Fehlermeldung "Profil nicht gefunden...", funktionierte aber trotzdem.  Ich glaube es hing damit zusammen, dass ich nach dem ich ein lokales Konto erstellt habe, einen Patch für das Spiel installiert habe. Die Fehlermeldung kam vorher nämlich nicht.
Aber wie bereits erwähnt, funktioniert hat es so oder so...


----------



## Exar-K (13. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Des Weiteren verstehe ich dein Anmeldeproblem nicht.
> Ich starte meine Spiele und werde automatisch, ohne das es eine Interaktion meinerseits erfordert, eingeloggt. Man sieht bzw. hört nur das kleine Popup, das war's.


 Die automatische Anmeldung passiert bei mir eben immer mit einer Verzögerung, mal länger, mal auch gar nicht. Vorher selbst anmelden (wie z.B. bei Steam) geht nicht.
Woran es liegt, dass diese Auto-Anmeldung bei GfWL so schleppend abläuft, kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht mache ich auch irgendwas falsch.



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Man muss halt vorher nur daran denken die  Netzwerkverbindung zu trennen, vor dem installieren und auch vor jedem  Start des Spiels.


Das wäre mir zu umständlich/lästig und wie gesagt, dann kann ich den Multiplayer eines Titels nicht mehr nutzen


----------



## MisterSmith (13. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das wäre mir zu umständlich/lästig und wie gesagt, dann kann ich den Multiplayer eines Titels nicht mehr nutzen


 Bei Dark Souls wären das zum einen die Kommentare, die zum Teil auch noch spoilern. Okay, es gibt noch Erfolge, wenn die einem wichtig sind...


----------



## MisterSmith (14. April 2012)

@Exar-K
Das mit der Umständlichkeit hatte ich jetzt glatt vergessen. Es sind genau 2 Mausklicks zum Deaktivieren der Verbindung nötig, und wenn du dir eine Verknüpfung in die Schnellstartleiste "legst", ist nur ein einziger Klick notwendig, um diese wieder zu aktivieren.

Das sind insgesamt vielleicht 3 Sekunden, mehr nicht.

EDIT: Mit Verknüpfung meine ich die von der Netzwerkverbindung z. B. LAN XYZ...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (14. April 2012)

Grmpf. Mich hatte es bis Arkham City einfach nur genervt das Ding, weil einfach schrecklich langsam und Ressourcen verbrauchend. Aber bei Arkham City hat mir GfWL nach 2/3 des Spiels alle meine Spielstände abgeschossen und ich durfte noch mal ganz von vorn beginnen. DA hatte ich ja ganz großen Spaß dran -.-


----------



## svd (14. April 2012)

GfWL nervt mich eigentlich nur, wenn es sich selbst updaten möchte. Ich hatte bisher noch kein einziges erfolgreiches Autoupdate.
Musste mir immer erst die Setupdatei separat runterladen und ausführen. Lästig.

Ansonsten stören mich diese Programme im Hintergrund wenig, solange ich die Voice Chat Funktionen deaktivieren oder stummschalten kann.


----------



## kornhill (16. April 2012)

Ich hab GfWL eigentlich immer nur als Last empfunden. Mit offline Profil (wie ich, und jeder den ich kenne es verwenden) ist es irgendwie eine absolut sinnlose Last. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht ganz hinter den Sinn von dem ganzen Ding gekommen. Irgendwie nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Vieleicht macht MS mit Win8 da was Vernünftiges draus....

(Beim ersten GfWL Kontakt den ich hatte. Ich wollte zocken und das GfWL Ding hat mich irgendwie nicht gelassen. Bis mir dann ein Freund oder das Internet gesagt hat das ich ein offline Profil anlegen muss und dann ungestört zocken kann. Das Programm hat mir leider nicht wirklich gesagt wie ich zum zocken komme, ich musste wo anders fragen. Das ist doch am Sinn vorbeigeschossen, oder etwa nicht?)

Edit: @svd: Das Problem was ich damals hatte hing genau mit dem Update Problem zu tun. Ich hatte eine veraltete Version von GfWL, die sich nicht geupdated hatte und ich konnte nur ein offline Profil anlegen. (Ist einige Zeit her. Aber hatte damit zu tun!)


----------

